

Can You Be Nice And Successful? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/can-you-be-nice-and-successful/

======
ibudiallo
Just so we are clear, demanding is not the opposite of being nice.

~~~
npguy
it is not the opposite, but it definitely stops you from being called or
perceived as 'nice'.

